# Sea cadet suffered chest injuries (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A sea cadet who died after falling overboard in the Solent is named by police as a 14-year-old from Ashford, Kent.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Absolute tragedy. Jonathan's parent have been so brave saying he died doing something he loved.

Falling from that height onto water would have been like hitting a hard surface hence the chest injuries found at post mortem. Hopefully something can be learned from this tragic accident. Being local, it has of course been headline news speaking to all those involved who are naturally devastated. 

David


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

I have heard he hit the bulwark as he fell, hence the injury.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

MAIB report on this tragic accident is now available at
http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/investigation_reports/2011/ts_royalist.cfm


----------

